# SafCider 500 not fermenting



## Tjapalyi (4/8/17)

I tried making cider for the first time just recently using this yeast (around 8 grams) and about 2 gallons of store bought organic apple juice. It was definitely preservative free and pasteurised. The temperature read between 20 and 22 degrees celsius for over two weeks. I don't know if I made a fatal error somewhere during the process but I didn't get any action whatsoever. I sterilised using phosphoric acid for steriliser and chlorinated trisodium phosphate for cleanser and final steriliser. The juice was room temperature when I pitched the yeast but to no avail. Any clues? I will try again with the same yeast and a slightly larger batch of juice. Any help would be great.


----------



## Tjapalyi (4/8/17)

Sorry. I ham-fistedly posted this question in the 'Welcome Thread'. My apologies. Here it is again. 

I tried making cider for the first time just recently using this yeast (around 8 grams) and about 2 gallons of store bought organic apple juice. It was definitely preservative free and pasteurised. The temperature read between 20 and 22 degrees celsius for over two weeks. I don't know if I made a fatal error somewhere during the process but I didn't get any action whatsoever. I sterilised using phosphoric acid for steriliser and chlorinated trisodium phosphate for cleanser and final steriliser. The juice was room temperature when I pitched the yeast but to no avail. Any clues? I will try again with the same yeast and a slightly larger batch of juice. Any help would be great.


----------



## captain crumpet (4/8/17)

How long ago did you pitch your yeast?
Did you add any yeast nutrients?
Have you taken a gravity reading?


----------



## homebrewnewb (4/8/17)

you sure it hasn't kicked off and there's not a path of least resistance elsewhere, what's that juice tasting/looking like at the moment?
what i am asking is, was the FV sealed and airtight?
also, did you just use juice, i would have thought a bit of sucrose would be on there too.


----------



## Tjapalyi (4/8/17)

I pitched the yeast about two weeks ago. I didn't add any nutrients, perhaps I should've? I quizzed the fella at my HBS and he made no mention of needing to add nutrients. What nutrients are best, most readily available? I don't have a hydrometer so unfortunately I can't measure the gravity of the batch. I guess it could have kicked of and escaping via a weak point in the seal. I did tighten as much as possible. What do you suggest would be the best way of confirming whether it has progressed? A simple taste test perhaps? 
Thanks for everybody's input.


----------



## pnorkle (4/8/17)

No hydrometer? Taste it


----------



## captain crumpet (4/8/17)

Drinking is one good way, but to actually proove it, Hydrometers are cheap. Get one so you dont have to have glass surgically removed from your bones. I use wyeast yeast nutrient when doing ciders. Wort made with grain has substantial nutrients present, where as store bought juice doesnt.


----------



## NealK (4/8/17)

This yeast will not, in my experience, form any sort of krausen. The only change that you will notice is that the juice goes cloudy and when it is finished it goes clear again. When you say no action, what are you expecting?


----------



## GalBrew (4/8/17)

I think you should invest in a hydrometer. You should be able to dump that yeast straight in and it should work ok (although some nutrient couldn't hurt).


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/8/17)

i just made a cider and i was expecting a krausen and nope. the juice went cloudy though and fermented down to 0.994

check the gravity with a hydrometer or refractometer.


----------



## GalBrew (4/8/17)

You could just taste it too. After a few days the cider should be unpleasantly dry, not even the slightest bit of sweetness left.


----------



## Bribie G (4/8/17)

Cider doesn't krausen because there aren't any proteins and other gummy things like you get in beer wort. In fact when I used to make it in a 20L fermenter I filled it nearly to the top.


----------

